# The end of the Empty Response?



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

Folks,

Good news, I've managed to complete the 'rewrite' overnight - it wasn't as large as I had anticipated and only took a few hours. The first thing you'll notice is that the game looks a little different... I'll tweak the style a bit as we go forward to clean things up.

The second thing you'll notice: no more empty responses. 

Thanks for your patience on this matter, and I apologize that it to sooooo long to resolve.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jun 2012)

Conducting a mission or clicking on any mission link (to buy kit for it), results in a blank page for me. Otherwise, empty response is gone moving from area to area. Mission doesn't run like it did with the empty response.

Edit: If I right click on the link and open in new tab, it works properly, no empty response! I'm using Firefox 12.
Edit2: Same issue with tabs for PER, etc. Need to right click, open in new tab. For some reason Facebook isn't letting the links open in the same window.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

Thanks... there may still be the odd glitch to work out since the changes were pretty far reaching. This issue has been fixed though.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

I am getting the same page as last night.....Ooops jumping the gun


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

Not sure if it is just me, however the page looks like this. Thanks for the work Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

Larry, I'm not seeing that, what version of Internet Explorer are you using? Might also be some older style info cashed. Try shift-reload or ctrl-reload.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

IE 7 to the best of my knowledge. Which one is the "reload" key?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks... there may still be the odd glitch to work out since the changes were pretty far reaching. This issue has been fixed though.



Its good to go now, Mike! Thanks again, it loads quick and no empty responses!!!


----------



## navymich (7 Jun 2012)

No empty response for me.  Nice to see mission results again!  Thank you for your continued time and work into the site and game Mike.

Playing the game on my Playbook so I am not sure if that is the reason for "different" looking pages in the game: different size fonts and odd sizes to icons.  But everything works so its all good


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

Glad to hear it's working as expected now. 

The style (font, text size, colours, etc.) may take some tweaking to get back to 'normal'.

Larry, you can usually hit shift-F5 or ctrl-F5 to do the forced reload on most browsers.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

Ok thanks again Mike


----------



## Dkeh (7 Jun 2012)

Hey Mike, here is a useful tool I use when doing web design. 

http://browsershots.org/

Has really helped!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Jun 2012)

The game only works for me now (in Chrome, Firefox, and IE) if I lower my security settings to accept third party cookies. If I keep my original security settings, the game loads but is unresponsive to any clicking of the mission and menu tabs.
 Not sure if  I want to accept third party cookies on a regular basis.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, here is a useful tool I use when doing web design.
> 
> http://browsershots.org/
> 
> Has really helped!



Excellent tool, I didn't know about this before but will definitely use it in future. Unfortunately for this application, it shows only a series of Facebook login pages. 

Ignatius, I haven't had to modify any browser settings to get the page to load on any of my browsers. The game itself doesn't use cookies, so I suspect something else is at play in your situation.


----------



## KJK (7 Jun 2012)

Mike,

I am seeing the same thing as Larry and my CR counter doesn't work. I have to reload the page to see the current CR. I did the forced reload like you suggested. I am using IE8.

KJK


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

The CR counter only counts up one right now... after that the time counts down but it never goes up. I'm still looking into that one. Still can't see what you and Larry are seeing but I will keep testing.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

I used the alt f5 at lunch and it did not work. The game works pretty good on my I phone, so it must be something to do with the browser.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (7 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ignatius, I haven't had to modify any browser settings to get the page to load on any of my browsers. The game itself doesn't use cookies, so I suspect something else is at play in your situation.


OK, thanks for the info. I'll have to do some more experimenting on my browser settings.


----------



## GAP (7 Jun 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I used the alt f5 at lunch and it did not work. The game works pretty good on my I phone, so it must be something to do with the browser.



it's ctrl F5


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

Thanks, tried it no difference.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

Can you visit this link: http://army.ca/ao/ao.css

The "$Id" line near the top should say v 1.398. If not, you still have an old version and it may just take some time for the network to update its cache.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

That did show up Mike.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2012)

A point of interst is I can not access the game from the link on this page, nor the saved link on my favorites bar on top of my web page. I have to go to my FB page and access the game there.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jun 2012)

Link from Army.ca works for me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> A point of interst is I can not access the game from the link on this page, nor the saved link on my favorites bar on top of my web page. I have to go to my FB page and access the game there.



What link are you trying, and what happens when it doesn't work?


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2012)

I was having an issue with the link at the top of the page, however it seems to be working now. Is it just me or is anyone else getting the Sad Panda, I have been getting it since lunch time


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2012)

No sad panda for me although my rate of failed missions over the last couple of days has increased


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2012)

Larry you've hit the level cap! I'll fix that tonight. Mich I didn't change the odds or math parts at all.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Larry you've hit the level cap! I'll fix that tonight. Mich I didn't change the odds or math parts at all.



Oh me bad ;D damn, never thought I would max out the game ;D

Thanks for your time Mike 

PS. Is there a prize for that ;D ;D


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2012)

Didn't think you had Mike, but figured it didn't hurt to mention it.  Now, how much to get you to hold off on the level cap fix for another day   hehe

Never thought there might actually be an end to it.  Whatever would I do with myself?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2012)

Heheh, sorry mich, I bumped the cap up to 2100 now.  To make it that far, you need 9,287,428,508 CE! (It's all still based on the original equations noted in the mechanics thread here...)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2012)

Oh, and Larry... a prize wouldn't be out of order. What sort of thing is valuable to 'they guy who has everything'? (at least in the AO world...)


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2012)

Ummm........bump my morale back up a ways....sitting in the cellar right now ;D


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> Now, how much to get you to hold off on the level cap fix for another day   hehe



Hmmm I could start getting up in the middle of the night 's again >..........ummm on second thoughts, I am really lovin that full uninterupted nights sleep ;D


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2012)

If my fails keep going like they are, you won't even have to get up in the morning!  And I am honestly happy that you are back in the game...and that you didn't break the game.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Ummm........bump my morale back up a ways....sitting in the cellar right now ;D



You should be a 'happy camper' now. 

Side note: I've seen the server overload twice in the last little while. I'm keeping an eye on it to see if bumping up the cap has somehow caused a performance issue.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2012)

Thank you Mike, much appreciated


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> If my fails keep going like they are, you won't even have to get up in the morning!  And I am honestly happy that you are back in the game...and that you didn't break the game.  ;D




Thank you for that Michelle   Bruce is doing awesome and the Vets are amazed with the speed of his recovery, which brings me a ton of "peace of mind", work is still a grind however......

Whoa if I am not mistaken you have gained a 1% increase in your fail rate. I have always been jealous of your 1% fail rate, and long mission streak's


----------



## navymich (9 Jun 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Whoa if I am not mistaken you have gained a 1% increase in your fail rate. I have always been jealous of your 1% fail rate, and long mission streak's



It's always made me happy too.  Now I'm thinking that there is something in the program that bases fail on the rank and/or CE level.  I recall someone else mentioning that they were getting more failures then usual too.  And I know, I can't really complain considering where I am sitting and that I am only at 2% failure.  But still...... :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jun 2012)

You are correct, but probably not in the way you expected:

Mission Success Probability:

(100 - Base Difficulty of Mission) + (2x Current Rank - Mission Unlock Level) + (SA Value / 10) + (1x Level of Each Equipment) + (10 for NCO)

Higher Rank = higher success probability. The probability shown under each mission is the actual one that's used. It's the same function to calculate the success % for display and when you conduct a mission. When you conduct, a random 1-100 number is picked and if it's above your success %, you fail.


----------



## navymich (9 Jun 2012)

I knew I had seen that math somewhere, and I think I understand it too!

On another note, I just tried AO on my phone today for the first time since the update and I am having issues.  I notice on my computer that the game appears to be in it's own little window and has a separate up/down scroll from the Facebook windows scroll (only way I can think to describe it).  I think this may be what is affecting it on my phone because no matter where I touch, it scrolls all over and I am unable to actually select anything.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jun 2012)

What kind of phone is it?


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What kind of phone is it?



BlackBerry


----------



## larry Strong (17 Jun 2012)

Something wonky with the Morale. I gained a level and my morale went from 1200 to 2500...........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2012)

Thanks for letting me know, but this was done on purpose. I figured out the cause of a problem that was preventing some players from conducting missions. As an apology to all who were affected - and even those who have just had to deal with all the instability lately - I have maxed out everyone's morale.

See https://www.facebook.com/AfghanOperations for the full details.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jun 2012)

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but my morale only jumped 500 and the maint incentive isn't there.

Readded the game, simple process! Thanks for all your hard work Mike, game is working very smooth.


----------



## larry Strong (17 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me know, but this was done on purpose. I figured out the cause of a problem that was preventing some players from conducting missions. As an apology to all who were affected - and even those who have just had to deal with all the instability lately - I have *maxed out everyone's morale*.
> 
> See https://www.facebook.com/AfghanOperations for the full details.



Thanks for everything Mike. Now I can sleep the night through instead of trying to rebuild my morale 

Larry


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2012)

PC, I forgot that all-important publish to production step.


----------



## larry Strong (26 Jun 2012)

Something weird happened overnight. I logged into the game this morning and instead of the missed CR notice I found a mission result notice. Looking into my history it appears "I" ran 3 missions while;e sleeping! also my morale was maxed out when it should have been down 100 points or so.....


later
Larry


----------



## navymich (26 Jun 2012)

I wasn't going to post the odd thing that happened to me this morning, until I saw that Larry had something odd too.  I played my missions fine but when I went to go into a different tab (I think it was stats), the page started to load and then before it was done, it started on an endless cycle of continuous refreshing.  I shut the whole page down and it was fine once I reopened.


----------



## KJK (26 Jun 2012)

Something was not working last night. I ran a mission, got the sad panda and then refreshed the game. When it came back up I was locked out with no CR for almost 10 hrs. It is working fine this morning.

KJK


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Jun 2012)

Interesting... I'm on the road this week and have not made any game changes, but if things keep up as reported, I'll definitely look into it.


Cheers
Mike


----------

